# Enermax Liberty PSU Mod



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2005)

*Hey guys Danish here.  I just ordered an Enermax Liberty 620W Power Supply.  I will be custom sleeving it with TechFlex's PET PowerBlends Ogre Sleeving (a combination weave of black and UV Green), and adding an ACRyan UV Blue/Green 120mm fan to it.  Here are my current system specs:*

-Thermaltake Armor Case
-AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.3GHz on Zalman CNPS9500LED
-MSI K8N Neo4/SLI
-1GB OCZ Gold 2-2-2-5 1T
-Sapphire ATi Radeon X800GTO2 @ 522/618
-Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS
-ULTRA X-Connect 500W UV Orange PSU

*I will post pics when I get all the stuff.  PSU cost me just under $200 shipped, and the sleeving kit and tools cost me about $40.*


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 4, 2005)

DanishDevil said:
			
		

> *Hey guys Danish here.  I just ordered an Enermax Liberty 620W Power Supply.  I will be custom sleeving it with TechFlex's PET PowerBlends Ogre Sleeving (a combination weave of black and UV Green), and adding an ACRyan UV Blue/Green 120mm fan to it.  Here are my current system specs:*
> 
> -Thermaltake Armor Case
> -AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.3GHz on Zalman CNPS9500LED
> ...




Waiting on the pics  ...


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 4, 2005)

What a colorful post.  Lots of pics.  

-Dan


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2005)

I am still waiting for UPS to deliver my shipment of PSU Mod Tools from Performance-PCs.  I'll try to break out the camera and get some pics of the PSU as of now (crimp SATA connectors ripped off) and the sleeving.


----------



## 65tweet (Nov 5, 2005)

Does that PS allow you to adjust the power output? If not modding the output voltage while you're at it would be cool!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2005)

Meh, I'm not gonna mess with that.  Just a simple visual modification will do.  I don't know how to mod output voltage anyway.  Maybe later.  I just want something to supply ultra-stable power and look sweeter than my ULTRA X-Connect UV Orange/Blue PSU.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, the mod is done.  Sry guys, I was too excited to actually take pics while I was sleeving the PSU.  This wasn't my best work, but it looks damn good for my first sleeve.

Unfortunalely, the way the modular cables are designed on the Liberty, I need to buy some more sleeving and heatshrink before I finish.  I've got the thing all set up though, and it's great.

5V: 5.11V
12V1: 12.1V
3.3V: 3.38V

NO CHANGES FOM IDLE TO LOAD!!!

Should have some pics up within the next week or so.  Didn't get the fan yet, but that will be easy enough to do when I get around to buying it and getting a soldering iron.


----------



## D_o_S (Nov 16, 2005)

DanishDevil said:
			
		

> Well, the mod is done.  Sry guys, I was too excited to actually take pics while I was sleeving the PSU.  This wasn't my best work, but it looks damn good for my first sleeve.
> 
> Unfortunalely, the way the modular cables are designed on the Liberty, I need to buy some more sleeving and heatshrink before I finish.  I've got the thing all set up though, and it's great.
> 
> ...



Did you measure this with a multimeter or with software?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 16, 2005)

With software.  I don't own a Multimeter.  I used SysTool Build 617.  If you send me a multimeter free of charge, I'd be happy to measure the voltages for you!


----------

